# Airlift Performance Struts Camber Adjustment



## JRB_1190 (May 29, 2017)

Hey Guys,

So I have a MK6 GLI with performance series front struts. I recently installed new wheels on the car, nothing terribly aggressive but enough that I had to adjust my camber plates on my front struts. I set the camber negative enough for the wheels to clear, but I noticed that the front bags are now sitting rather close to the body of the car on the inside of each bag. 

It doesn’t appear to be touching when I had the car up on the alignment rack and was able to get under it. I’m currently running about -2.2/2.3 camber on the front wheels. I did some research and read that the camber plates allow for up to -3 degrees adjustment but you can’t go more than about what I have it set to due to the bag hitting the body. 

Is this something I should be worried about? Or as long as the bag isn’t touching it should be okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

as long as the bags not touching, you are all gravy!!


----------

